# Unser Teich in Ludwigshafen



## Schuppenhocker (23. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Da ich nun schon länger in diesem Forum lese und nun auch angefangen habe einen Teich zu bauen, wollte ich ihn und uns hier einmal kurz vorstellen 

Wir sind eine Familie mit 2 Kindern einem Hund und 2 Katzen so wie 2 Aquarien.
Unser Teich soll dieses Jahr noch fertig werden und wird ca. 12 m² groß sein.
Seine tiefste Stelle beträgt leider nur 90 cm da ich ab da auf eine verdammt harte Lehmschicht gestossen bin.
Aber was solls da wir im Rheingraben leben und ein sehr mildes Klima besitzen wird dies hoffentlich gut gehen.

So nun einmal die ersten Bilder unseren Teiches

  Als erstes haben wir ein kleines Loch gebuddelt 
Man soll nicht glauben wieviel Erde man am Schluß übrig hat 
  So nun kam das Flies rein und die Helfer durften aufs Photo
  Folie verlegt
  und damit die Folie sich setzt für einen Tag den Teich schon einmal gefüllt

Bin ich froh das wir ein 20m³ Regenauffangbecken haben

Anschließend wird das Becken entleert und die eigentliche Arbeit wird folgen.
Aber das seht ihr dann die Tage wenn es weiter gegangen ist.

MfG

Markus


----------



## Olli.P (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Ludwigshafen*

Hallo Markus,

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Da du das Wasser ja eh nochmals ablassen/-pumpen willst:

Mach den Teich wenn möglich noch etwas größer, Folie hast ja noch genug. 

Besonders der Tiefenbereich sieht mir ein wenig klein aus, auch wenn du da wie in einer Badewanne sitzen kannst. 

Und für den Tiefenbereich gibt es zur Not Spitz-/Kreuzhacken.


----------



## Schuppenhocker (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Ludwigshafen*

Nee größer ist nicht, denn das bekomme ich von meiner Frau nicht genehmigt .
Und würde auch nicht in das Gesamtbild des Gartens passen.


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Ludwigshafen*

Hallo Markus,

herzlich :Willkommen2 hier am Teich.

Auch wenn Du den Gesamtteich nicht größer machen kannst - die Tiefenzone würd ich schon vergrößern - je mehr Flachwasser, desto schneller ist die Suppe warm. Und falls Du mal später Fische reintun willst...Du tust nicht nur dir selbst einen Gefallen 
(und wie Olli schon sagte, dafür gibts 'ne Spitzhacke und man spart das Fitnessstudio )


----------



## Zottel (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Ludwigshafen*

:willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß beim Stöbern und Schreiben. Ich würde, wie die anderen schon schrieben, auch die tiefe Zone noch vergrößern.


----------



## Testpilot (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Ludwigshafen*

Auch von mir ein :willkommen


... und mach den Tiefenbereich größer, sieht ja keiner 
Abgesehen davon sind das im Leben keine 6000 Liter, wenns hochkommt die Hälfte


----------



## Schuppenhocker (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Ludwigshafen*

Naja man rechnet ein Volumen mit Länge x Breite x Höhe aus.
Dh bei 
4,5 Meter Länge
3,5 Meter Breite
0,5 Meter durchschnittliche Tiefe

4,5m x 3,5m x 0,5m = 7,875 m³

Also sollte ich meine 6 m³ Wasser locker erreichen.
Das einzige was ich zu faul war genau zu berechnen, ist die durchschnittliche Wasertiefe aber bei einer Tiefenzone von 90 cm und 2 weiteren Zonen von 65 cm und 2 restlichen Zonen von 30 - 40 cm sollte man auf den Durchschnitt von 0,5m  Wassertiefe kommen .
Wenn sie nur bei 0,4m liegt bin ich immernoch über 6m³
Aber ok ich habe eine Fläche von 12m² im Profil angegeben dies habe ich nun verbessert.

Bevor jetzt jemand fragt wieso ich 2 Zonen mit 65 cm gemacht habe verrate ich es lieber gleich .
Ein Bereich und zwar der vor dem Rasen wird eine Mauer im Teich bekommen damit meine Kinder im Sommer ihre Füße kühlen können .
Und der 2. Bereich ist für meine 2 vorhandenen Seerosen bzw. um den Schlauch der zur Pumpe geht etwas zu verstecken.


----------



## Schuppenhocker (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Ludwigshafen*

So in den letzten 3 Wochen hat sich was getan und dies will ich euch nicht vor enthalten  

  Als erstes haben wir den Teich fertig modelliert d.h. Mauer in den Teich gezogen damit meine Kinder einen Platz zum Füße baden haben.
Dann als nächstes
 
Die Pflanzen eingesetzt und den Teich zum befüllen fertig gemacht
 
In den folgenden 2 Wochen den Bachlauf nach unseren Wünschen geformt und heute war das Komando Wasser Marsch für ihn .

 
Im mom sieht das ganze so aus.
Es muß noch die Umrandung für den Teich fertig gestellt werden und dann können wir bis zum Frühjahr und der fröhlichen Algenblüte warten.
Aber die werden wir dann mit wesentlich mehr Pflanzen bekämpfen als jetzt.
Mir war der späte Zeitpunkt für noch mehr Pflanzen aber zu gefährlich, denn wenn sie nicht mehr angehen, nützen sie mir im Frühjahr auch nichts.
Mal sehen, vielleicht reichen die 30 Unterwasserpflanzen erst einmal um das schlimmste ab zu wenden.

MfG
Markus


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Ludwigshafen*

Servus Markus

Herzlich Willkommen 

Gefällt mir dein Teich 

Wegen dem Teichrand ... __ Moos würde sich anbieten ... auch vermorschte, vermooste alte Bruchholzäste als Deko machen sich sehr gut 

Wegen der Pflanzen ... "abwarten und Tee trinken" und viel Geduld aufbringen ... dann klappts auch mit der Nachbarin ... eh mit dem Teich 

Wennst nicht vorhast viele Fische, am besten gar keine  ... habe ich keine bedenken das aus dem jetzt noch kahlen Teich ... eine blühende, quackende und surrende Oase wird


----------



## axel (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Ludwigshafen*

Hallo Marcus 

Prima Teichanlage 
Nur bei dem einen Pflanzenbeet vor dem Bachlauf , hät ich bedenken das wenn es mal tüchtig regnet die nährstoffhaltige Erde im Teich landet .
Dann gibts ein Algenproblem .
Sieht so aus als ob das Beet wie ein Hang angelegt ist . 
Oder hast Du ne Sperre eingebaut ?


lg
axel


----------



## Schuppenhocker (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Ludwigshafen*



axel schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus
> 
> Prima Teichanlage
> Nur bei dem einen Pflanzenbeet vor dem Bachlauf , hät ich bedenken das wenn es mal tüchtig regnet die nährstoffhaltige Erde im Teich landet .
> ...




Sicher habe die Folie unten zwischen den Steinen ca 10 cm hoch gezogen.
Ob dann immernoch was drüber läuft muß ich schauen sobald es richtig regnet den Wasserschlauchtest hat es mal bestanden .


----------



## Schuppenhocker (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Ludwigshafen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Markus
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> ...



Dank dir 
Bin aber noch nicht fertig, wenn nicht wird im Frühjahr nochmal umgebaut falls auf mein eingeschlämmte Zement/Sand Vlies nichts wächst wird halt zumindest im hinteren Bereich noch eine Ufermatte darüber gezogen.


----------



## wander-falke (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Ludwigshafen*

Hallo schuppenhocker,....
ebenfalls Willkommen, und nen Gruß aus Meggrm.

Ich hab mich auch durch Lehm gegraben, und irgendwann hat man keine Lust mehr. Stimmt. 
 
Bei mir ist bei 1,60 m Teichtiefe dann auch Schluß.
  
Ich habe noch einen kleinen Teich mit einer Tiefe von 80 cm. In dem haben die Gold-Fische die letzten 5 Jahre auch überlebt.


----------



## Schuppenhocker (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Ludwigshafen*



wander-falke schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen kleinen Teich mit einer Tiefe von 80 cm. In dem haben die Gold-Fische die letzten 5 Jahre auch überlebt.



Dann hoffe ich mal das mir mein mildes Klima die Treue hält .


----------

